# Prescription Meds Cause Constipation



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

I used to be a frequent reader and poster on this site for several years. I've suffered from IBS-C for almost 40 years. The last two years have been really great, i.e. was having regular bowel movements. I don't know what to attribute the better results to, except that I started using Life Start 2 probiotic and also had some acupuncture treatments done.

Recently I developed atrial fibrillation and it appears that the presciptions I am on are causing me constipation again and bad! I am taking Flecainide and Cardizem. I don't know what to do because most constipation stuff does not work for me. Tried most recent constipation prescriptions and none worked. I've taken lactulose off and on over the years, but it does not always work.

I am so frustrated now after doing well for the past couple years. Changing to another med is not an option because this is the fourth one I was put on. The other prescriptions tried (all beta blockers) gave me chest pains. I don't have to take the Cardizem and have stopped taking it.

I will be on these prescriptions for the rest of my life.

Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## Queensgirl52 (Mar 15, 2012)

I apologize if this is one of the laxatives which didn't work for you. Have you tried Senokot? My husband is going through chemotherapy and the drugs are very constipating. He has had great luck with Senokot, which is what his oncologist recommended.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, Queensgirl, but Senokot didn't work; I think I took that back in the early 80's. I've been through just about everything out there. I appreciate you trying.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

ABNormal---i really sympathize with you! what a difficult and frustrating situation--especially when you were doing so well with the c problems being over and everything! and now to have this happen. and you absolutely have to take your afib med(s) too--they're not an option --they are a necessity of life! so sorry.

i have colonic inertia and am on a combo of both stimulant laxatives (dulcolax--15 mg) and milk of magnesia (one capful) nightly. i develop impactions easily and my gastro has told me to take what i need to go and for me this is all that works anymore--amitiza, linzess, miralax etc etc didn't help. i also have mitochondrial disease and because of that i have a lot of fibro symptoms--chronic pain and a burning itch 24/7. meds like lyrica and gabapentin would really help me with these problems but i tried each one and each one shut my colon down completely--despite all the laxatives i take. which was quite a disappointment. although nothing like the situation you're in, where your heart and your very life is involved.

have you ever tried prucalopride? it's a prokinetic similar to zelnorm but with a better safety profile and without the cardiac issues. it has not been fda approved in the usa yet but it has been approved in other countries--the uk, europe, canada. if your doc will write you a script for it, you can order it through canadadrugs.com. it has worked for a lot of people. i don't know how it would interact with the other meds you're on or if it's safe for afib patients, though.

good luck--hope you can find something to help you. wishing you all the best.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Thanks, Annie7--haven't corresponded with you in a while. If prucalopride is like Zelnorm, then it won't work for me. None of the prescription meds work for me at all. Lactulose has helped some in the past, but I can't take it all the time. I'm surprised that Dulcolax works for you. I got addicted to it and had to stop (gosh that was years ago). If I took it now, nothing would happen. I do take MOM occasionally and it does help.

Sorry about the mitochondrial disease. That's terrible that the prescription causes bowel problems. We are all in such a mess with IBS, but it could be worse, I guess.

My dad has had bouts of Cdiff (do you know what that is?) It is just horrible--constant diarrhea. My 6'3", 185 lb. father is now 145 lbs!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry about your father! so sad--and it must be so hard on you, watching him suffer like that. i do hope his doctors will be able to help him and that he gets better.


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

Many prescription drugs cause constipation as a side effect. Unfortunately that means you have to be extra vigilant in making sure you eat lots of fruits, vegetables, whole grains, and drinks at lots and lots of water and having a set time schedule for sitting on the toilet to move your bowels. I know because I have IBS-C since 1996 and have always been chronically constipated since very early childhood. I always have medications that have constipation as a side effect I will use a glycerin suppository if I haven't moved my bowels within 48 hours of my last BM. If I go 72 hours without moving bowels then I have to strain so hard that I have tears streaming down my face just trying to make myself go. Glycerin suppositories don't make you dependent upon them. I don't use any other kind of laxatives. Try using Citrucel or Metamucil 3 times a day to help you maintain regularity. I found that if I eat a bowl of oatmeal with ground flax seed and cinnamon in it and also 6 stewed apricots or prunes for breakfast, a pear or orange at lunch along with a tossed green salad, 2 vegetables high in fiber like spinach, butternut squash, broccoli ,etc. at dinner then I am able to move my bowels the next morning with no problem. I hope this will be helpful.


----------



## jakmak52 (Apr 2, 2013)

For the last 6 years I've been on pain medication (120 mg morphine and 25mcg of Fentynyl) daily for chronic pain from 3 shoulder replacement surgeries. The pain is manageable now but I have what they call OIC (Opiod Induced Constipation), which is very painful and frustrating. My PM MD prescribed polyethylene glycol (RX Miralax) with no results. I've tried ALL the OTC medications with no results either. Then my regular PCP prescribed Linvess 145mg. He gave me 8 pills sample and that helped a lot. My insurance won't pay for it so I applied for PAP (Patient Assistance Program) to help with the cost. I also have alternating constipation & diarrhea. Sometimes at night I have fecal incontinence and had to start wearing adult diapers. I saw a youtube video about a herbal remedy that includes mixing Psyllium husks & slippery elm, one tablespoon of each and mix with fruit juice and it works really good for me. I found a new medication for chronic constipation called Relistor for extreme cases that are in injectable form that's kind of a last resort. http://www.relistor.com/. Has anyone used this medication?

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi jack--so sorry about all your pain and surgeries. what a lot you've been through--and continue to go through!

i've been reading about people's experiences with relistor over on the agmd board. here's a link to one post--you can do a board search for others (or maybe you've already read them) :

http://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/journal/relistor-for-all-you-with-slow-transit/

good luck with all this. i hope you can find some relief. wishing you all the best.


----------

